# SS 04.04.20 - Haydn #91



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony #91 in E-flat Major, Hob. I/91

1. Largo - Allegro assai
2. Andante
3. Minuet: Un poco allegretto
4. Vivace
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. Thanks to Cougarjuno for filling in again in my absence. This pandemic has made work go into a mad rush but I am back this week and so is Papa Haydn with his 91st Symphony. The way the world is right now, a little Haydn will feel good to the soul so I'm looking forward to hearing this one again. I hope everyone can join this weekend.

I usually listen to Dorati but I'll give this one a spin:







Adam Fischer/Austro Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Jochum here.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This one for me:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one for me.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An introduction from Wiki: “The Symphony No. 91 … was completed in 1788 as part of a three-symphony commission from Count d'Ogny for the Concert de la Loge Olympique, a successor to Haydn's series of ‘Paris symphonies’. … This tryptich also includes Haydn's own Symphony No. 90 and Symphony No. 92.”

After that, Haydn’s next symphony was No. 93, the first of his London Symphonies.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. Thanks to Cougarjuno for filling in again in my absence. This pandemic has made work go into a mad rush but I am back this week and so is Papa Haydn with his 91st Symphony. The way the world is right now, a little Haydn will feel good to the soul so I'm looking forward to hearing this one again. I hope everyone can join this weekend.
> 
> I usually listen to Dorati but I'll give this one a spin:
> View attachment 132988
> ...


I take this one again


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall give Dorati and Fischer a spin and then might try a more HIP performance for an extra dose of pleasure


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

*I adore Haydn *and there are really many possibilities to listen to... So I decided it won't be a Saturday symphony, it'll be a *weekend symphony #91 tour*:

Karl Böhm & Vienna Philharmonic 
Eugen Jochum & London Philharmonic
Antal Dorati & Philharmonia Hungarica
Adam Fischer & Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
Simon Rattle & Berlin Philharmonic
Hans Müller-Kray & Stuttgart Radio Symphony
Denis Russel Davies & Stuttgarter Kammerorchester
Hans Martin-Linde & Capella Coloniensis
Frans Brüggen & Orchestra of the 18th Century
Sigiswald Kuijken & La Petite Bande
Roy Goodman & The Hannover Band
_and as a highlight (for me)_
René Jacobs & Freiburger Barockorchester

I'm so sorry Hogwood had no time to make this symphony in his set. I'm also sorry that I don't have an Orpheus Chamber Orchestra recording of #91 that I know exists, but the e-shops don't deliver used CDs to my country ...


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This time instead of the usual Fischer or Dorati, I'll go with this Naxos disc bought many years ago. 
Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia of Budapest conducted by Bela Drahos


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I highly recommend Haydn symphonies and this one is my favourite. I prefer a performance on period instruments. I like a warm light feel without stodginess. It has to also have urgency and excitement. I find the below covers all posts and more. Also the coupling includes Scena die Berenice, scène dramatique Hob.XXIVa:10. "Berenice, che fai" which is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

KenOC said:


> This one for me:


Me too. I may also give Jochum a go but I listened to his quite recently.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

London PO/Jochum for me, too. As luck would have it, the 91st is a fill-up on the _London Symphonies_ set as posted by DSmith. Can't say I've really took much notice of this symphony before so I will look forward to hearing it again.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Except I think you will find that, although it is included in the LPO London Symphonies set, it is an older recording with the Baverian Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah, yes - perhaps that's why there is another version of the 98th.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a lot of Haydn symphonies, but I can't find them in my CD stack. Bela Drahos' recording is in the biggest box, and that's the only one I can find, so that's my default choice.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Having recently listened to Colin Davis on disc I opted to try Frans Bruggen via streaming.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

If you like to read the score while listening (as I sometimes do):

Haydn #91: Score


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Malx said:


> Having recently listened to Colin Davis on disc I opted to try Frans Bruggen via streaming.
> 
> View attachment 133028


Haydn looks somewhat facially challenged in that image.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A pretty substantial symphony at just over half an hour (my recording – Kuijken/La Petite Bande).

The first movement has a nice slow introduction, followed by a long and energetic allegro full of striking ideas, all laid out with Haydn’s usual clarity. One of his best, I think.

The second movement is a theme and variations. The imaginative and contrasting instrumentation among the variations adds to the interest.

The third movement Menuet seems kind of cut-and-dried, but the brief trio is very nice indeed.

The finale is a bustling Vivace with some fancy fiddlework. It seems to be in sonata form, with a bit of sturm und drang in the development that creates some tension, though that is quickly dispelled (but revisited because the development/recap are repeated). In any event, the symphony reaches a merry and genial conclusion, as we so often find and welcome in Haydn.

OK, I’m happy! Great choice for the SS.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Davis for a change.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Jochum here.


I was confused when I saw this but now I think I understand what's going on. DG has recently added No. 91 to the Jochum/London Philharmonic Orchestra Haydn London Symphonies box. When I bought the box in 1999 it looked like the photo below and didn't have No. 91, and I don't own a CD with No. 91. Oh no! But wait, I can listen to Frans Brüggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century on Youtube… and that's what I'm doing right at this moment and enjoying this work despite the relatively poor sound compared to what I would get with a good CD. Charming and energetic. Perfect for Saturday early evening as I start to prepare dinner!


----------

